# Difficulty retaining, comprehending new information



## never_giving_up

I really don't know what is causing this. Like if a person I am talking to starts to tell a story involving lots of different people then my mind just can't take it in. It's like the information isn't being imprinted correctly or something.

I am studying psychology at university at the moment and I have my first exams coming up. As you can imagine, with all this new information I am trying to learn, the DP is making things so difficult









I hate this. I feel like I can't have the life that I want because of DP. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

never_giving_up said:


> I really don't know what is causing this. Like if a person I am talking to starts to tell a story involving lots of different people then my mind just can't take it in. It's like the information isn't being imprinted correctly or something.
> 
> I am studying psychology at university at the moment and I have my first exams coming up. As you can imagine, with all this new information I am trying to learn, the DP is making things so difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate this. I feel like I can't have the life that I want because of DP. I really don't know what to do.


I have this at a very severe level, but mine is worse I think because I can't take in basic information either, like this post you just wrote, I took ages to try and figure out what you meant, because it seems like there's some sort of a barrier blocking most of the information I'm trying to take in.

This also happens when watching movies, reading books (even more), playing games that require concentration, it's a pain in the ass for me to do anything and I'm really worried about this


----------



## never_giving_up

PositiveThinking! said:


> I have this at a very severe level, but mine is worse I think because I can't take in basic information either, like this post you just wrote, I took ages to try and figure out what you meant, because it seems like there's some sort of a barrier blocking most of the information I'm trying to take in.
> 
> This also happens when watching movies, reading books (even more), playing games that require concentration, it's a pain in the ass for me to do anything and I'm really worried about this


I've been thinking that it might be being caused by emotional numbing. Like if we don't associate any strong feelings in the moment with what we're doing then when we try and use our memory to function, it makes things really difficult to recall.

Basically I think these problems can be improved by working on the parts of ourselves that are most emotionally dissociated.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

never_giving_up said:


> I've been thinking that it might be being caused by emotional numbing. Like if we don't associate any strong feelings in the moment with what we're doing then when we try and use our memory to function, it makes things really difficult to recall.
> 
> Basically I think these problems can be improved by working on the parts of ourselves that are most emotionally dissociated.


Yeah might be.. by the way, just wondering, are you on any medication? Because I remember I've had this extreme difficulty concentrating on stuff but it has gotten way more difficult ever since I started taking medication


----------



## never_giving_up

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yeah might be.. by the way, just wondering, are you on any medication? Because I remember I've had this extreme difficulty concentrating on stuff but it has gotten way more difficult ever since I started taking medication


Nope, I am not on any medication. When this was really bad for me I wasn't on medication either. Around that time was when I didn't know I had DP and thought I had brain damage. So I was extremely stressed out from worry. I think the stress definitely made things a lot worse.


----------



## Deleted Account

I do that too! it's almost like our brain is on overload and can't take any more information in.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Exactly, I have the same problem and it's so severe. Sort of like what you guys are saying I am (well use to be) a very emotional person and would somewhat use my emotions to think. SOrt of like process information with my emotions however now with out any emotions things just seem scrambled and everything is confusing. I really wonder if the brain fog is simply due to not being able to process things emotionally. Also I notice that when I am around the people I am closest to I tend to feel worse and get frustrated and angry easier. I also think this has to do with the emotional numbness. It's almost like I feel worse because when I'm around the people who once provoked great emotion in me I no longer feel that emotion and it sets me off and makes me feel worse.


----------



## Minerva8979

I have this but its not as bad as what you describe. So that probably means you guys can get better. I bet this information processing does have something to do with the limbic system which has to do with emotion and long term memory.

Never_giving-up, I would recommend writing down your notes several times, that helps me at least. I took psyhology courses too, abnormal psych was my favorite but it was difficult. When I took the tests I felt like a little hidden part of my brain whispered the answers to me.lol. As opposed to being fully "there" like "I've got the answers!".

Do you guys have trouble speaking in person. Like do you speak slowly, and ask people to slow down, or does it seem like youre fully cognizant?


----------

